# What's a good price to spend on an air rifle?



## azfigtree (Dec 16, 2011)

Help!

What's a good price to spend on an air rifle for a former competition air rifle shooter to appreciate it?
My husband was a competition air rifle shooter in high school and I really think it would be a good surprise if I got him one for Christmas, however, I know nothing about competition air rifle shooting and what's even a good price range. I see some for $100-$150 that kind of fits in my price range...are those good ones? Are there any sport goods stores that sell air rifles so I don't have buy one online?

Thanks for you help!

A.Z.


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

In that price range there are a few.

http://www.pyramydair.com/a/Air_rifles_ ... 9_95T200_0

There are some fun shooters in there. I would like to say the breake barrels take some time to learn, but are fun once you get the hang of it.
For just casual plinking a good multi pump is fun. heres a great one..

http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Benjamin_397/206
Watch the price of the 397, $150 - $160 ish is good. Some places charge a lot more.

Here is the new pumper that is going like crazy, I will have one soon. http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Crosman_M ... Stock/2631
You can pick one up at Walmart for under $100. It will be called the M416. Same gun.

Just one warning, you may be creating a monster!!

Good luck and MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

One way to figure it out is to talk with him. You know, the old 'If you were to start shooting a bit again, what would you look for and like"?

Many options and the price range is all over the place. You acn easily get nice air rifles for well under $200 and then go way over that into the Thousand dollar plus range. Understanding a bit of what he might like can help so you get what he actually wants and will use. Making it a choice together can be fun for both of you.


----------

